# LGB Amtrak Coach/USA Trains Amtrak Coach



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Just looking for a simple size comparison of the LGB Amtrak Amtubes and the USA Trains streamliners. Today, Amtrak still runs trains with a few heritage cars here and there. I was thinking of maybe getting an Amtrak baggage car & diner to stick in my fleet of Amtubes. I realize they may be off scale a bit to eachother. I know that the people size inside both manufacturers cars is quite different. So if anyone out there owns both the LGB cars and the USA cars...would you please consider posting a size comparison photo up here? Thanks so much all.

Xian


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have any of those cars, but if you model Amtrak up until about 10 years ago, you could also find sleeping cars and dormitory cars mixed in with the Amfleet. Of course up until the 90s there were heritage coaches being used too. I'm not exactly certain if P42s pulled any trains with heritage coaches, but what the heck, why not. Hope you get some shots, and when you build your train share some pictures.


----------

